# [YouTube] [Offline] [OfficialApp] How to view offline youtube movies in MX Player?



## vikraminside (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi All,

By now you will be knowing YouTube app supports saving videos for Indian Indonesian Filipino countries...

How to view those saved videos through MX player or any custom player? 

APK link attached please check if it  works for your respective country:

http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/1/view/jzhzavneb4wb5b5/Sri/com.google.android.youtube-2.apk

Sent from Moto (G)od. THANKS for pressing thanks.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 14, 2014)

vikraminside said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By now you will be knowing YouTube app supports saving videos for Indian Indonesian Filipino countries...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know how this new offline youtube feature works. But you can always sideload TubeMate.


----------



## vikraminside (Dec 14, 2014)

Actually the download icon lets us to save *allowed* videos for offline viewing from official YouTube app. 

Update: This is the path and format of several such chunks of files.

/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.google.android.youtube/files/offline/Ah3O47RKHOSjynmWiiIEDg/streams/65MUCNr-2Vc.134.1417794297798312.0.1418534732912.v1.exo

Can anyone create app to convert these files as avi or mp4 please? Or suggest methods.

Sent from Moto (G)od. THANKS for pressing thanks.


----------



## vikraminside (Dec 14, 2014)

*YouTube apk decompile*



Planterz said:


> I don't know how this new offline youtube feature works. But you can always sideload TubeMate.

Click to collapse



Yes tubemate and utubedownloader apps all works but my question is especially for official app. How to crack it? 

Can anyone decompile YouTube apk and write the output stream to h263 mp3/avi/mp4? Please see OP for link.

Sent from Moto (G)od. THANKS for pressing thanks.


----------



## Aswin08 (Dec 17, 2014)

As for as a source -



"1-- Google is using EXO file format to save videos. This is apparently a file format used for system files and while we managed to copy these EXO files onto a computer, it can be apparently played only through the YouTube Android app.

2-- When you request a download for an offline video in the YouTube app, the video is downloaded in chunks. For example, a 3-minute file we downloaded was saved in five parts. It is possible that only the YouTube app for Android can make sense of these chunks and join them together.

3-- We also feel there is real-time encryption going on here. When the video is downloaded, not only it is broken into parts but is also converted to EXO format, compressed and encrypted in real time. This has several benefits, the one obvious benefit is that people can't copy-paste the video and share it indiscriminately. The compression, meanwhile, saves space on the disk. For example, the 3-minute long video that we downloaded actually consumed around 40MB data. But when stored on the phone, the video took only around 25mb space.

4-- When a user plays the video, it is decrypted in real time. It is possible that only YouTube's app can do this decryption.

5- If you share the offline video using Bluetooth, instead of the actual file, a web link to the video is sent to the recipient."


----------



## vikraminside (Dec 17, 2014)

My idea is not to break head in YouTube encryption and decryption.

Will it be possible to use YouTube app itself to decrypt and write the output stream as mp4/avi video using ffmpeg codec?

We would require to decompile YouTube apk. The reason for this question is, YouTube is default app in almost all Android phones. There is good market out there. 

Sent from Moto (G)od. THANKS for pressing thanks.


----------



## haq.adnan (Dec 17, 2014)

I do not think this feature is that much productive...visit this link
http://www.helpingjet.com/news/youtube-offline-video-feature/


----------



## vikraminside (Dec 18, 2014)

haq.adnan said:


> I do not think this feature is that much productive...visit this link
> http://www.helpingjet.com/news/youtube-offline-video-feature/

Click to collapse



You are very correct. It disappears.



Sent from Moto (G)od. THANKS for pressing thanks.


----------



## haq.adnan (Dec 18, 2014)

vikraminside said:


> You are very correct. It disappear
> 
> dude we provide authentic news regarding technology....keep up to date with us on helping jet...take care

Click to collapse


----------



## vikraminside (Dec 18, 2014)

Great news friend. Now it was not mentioned in the app itself. Cheaters google. Should we read terms and conditions for each change log? 

I got disappointed after the video disappear. 

Sent from Moto (G)od. THANKS for pressing thanks.


----------



## harshil8055 (Sep 2, 2016)

*sharing exo files and opening in another phone*

If i copy and share all exo files from my phone to another phone in same folder as it was in my phone would i be able to open in youtube app in another phone.. plz reply!!


----------



## sawab (Sep 24, 2016)

vikraminside said:


> Actually the download icon lets us to save *allowed* videos for offline viewing from official YouTube app.
> 
> Update: This is the path and format of several such chunks of files.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The YouTube app can play those files. so if you could rebuild the YouTube app itself to play and convert we can do it. Pardon me if I'm being dump.


----------



## vikraminside (Oct 11, 2016)

sawab said:


> The YouTube app can play those files. so if you could rebuild the YouTube app itself to play and convert we can do it. Pardon me if I'm being dump.

Click to collapse



Nice idea


----------



## Miffu (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi ,
You can download Vidmate app there you can easily download all YouTube videos easily ...Thanks


----------



## Peaceofmind (Jan 5, 2017)

*Motto God you sure seem to know what you're talking about.*

HAVING A HECK OF A TIME WITH THIS!
Im new to all this and feeling overwhelmed.  Please contact me. [email protected] .  There i can better explain not so publicly.  
Your help would be very much appreciated.  Or if anyone else can help PLEASE DO CONTACT ME
 Thank You


----------



## dabhirahul (Apr 30, 2019)

Aswin08 said:


> As for as a source -
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's an android only thing it seems, not a YouTube only thing.
There are other android apps (subscription services) that save the files in exo format & they are all real paranoid about piracy, hence the use of encrypted exo.
If many apps use the file format, then someone might be able to come up with a media player capable of playing those.


----------



## jothiprasath (Apr 30, 2019)

bro we can create an decrypting app


----------



## Overload87 (Mar 22, 2021)

That World be very great !
Couse i searched much of Tracks in Beatport and Traxsource to pay for them.
But the Most Tracks i only find in YouTube. Couse im doing sometimes Dj Set's for Radio the GEMA and Licens will be payed Form Fm4 so i dont need to pay for the Tracks since i didnt Play them in a Club or something.

Please write if their is an converter for exo Files to mp3 ....

If u World have time: my Email= [email protected]

THANKS A LOT !!!!

DJ SKIP



jothiprasath said:


> bro we can create an decrypting app

Click to collapse


----------

